# Dye your pool Red!



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

that would be so cool


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Well we are thinking about it....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i will have to show Spookyone that one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hopefully it won't leave a residue in your pool. If you have pool lights you could get colored red plastic filters to put over the lights. And there are floating pool lights you could also get to emit red only light. Just a thought.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> Has anyone tried this stuff??? Looks pretty cool!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PACK-Party-Ad...IXP8U/ref=pd_sim_sbs_lg_3/186-2939481-9728729


We have matrixmon - twice. It gives the pool a really cool effect and it's perfectly safe. Washes totally out of the pool in a couple of days; does havoc on your pool filter though. I don't think it damages it in any way but it will stain the filter, I just remember my husband complaining (big time) because I think he had to keep cleaning the filter out. So as long as you're not the one cleaning the filter I'd say go for it.

You won't need three bottles though, one bottle's fine. Hubby's at work right now but I'll find out how many gallons our pool is - depending on your pool's size you may need two bottles. We get ours at Pinch-a-Penny but any pool supply store should carry it. I think it's around $10 a bottle but it may have gone up.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The pool looks tremendous, Tannasgach. Nice to see a satisfied haunter vouching for the dye's effectiveness, as opposed to some Joe Blo or Jane Doe


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

hmmmm.... Does it come in more than one color?

Now I want to get some to dump in the neighbors' pools in the middle of the night to make them freak out. 

What the hell am I doing, thinking about pulling pranks like that at my age?...

Don't put it in your fog machine!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I have seen it in green and blue also here is the site http://www.poolcenter.com/pool_party_poolstor.htm


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

stick said:


> I have seen it in green and blue also


Isn't clean water basically blue to begin with? Would that one be to hide the raw sewage lurking beneath the surface?


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

I've been using Red Pool Party dye for years in the pool...but it will turn plastic cleaner pieces red for a while and filter red (no biggie). I mostly REALLY love it in my skull bird bath, bleeding tombstones and fountains

http://www.poolcenter.com/pool_party_poolstor.htm

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.577509498960291.1073741828.235176853193559&type=1

It only takes a cap full of drops in a fountain to do that jjob and a bottle for that will last years. Also, light light covers work to add MORE red. It is a quick, snap-on that will last for years. Mine is 7 years old. 

http://ipoolproducts.com/54472_1_.jpg

-Doc


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

OMG! That's insane! Who needs algae killer??? just dye it red!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info T !! I think our pool is 15,000 gallons or so. I was thinking of going with green (my nuclear fallout theme) but the red in yours sure looks like show stopper right there! Wow. What does everyone think? Red or green?

(Garth- I agree with you why blue? The water normally is blue. But I have heard people using that color for "hawaiian" themes, blue lagoon etc. Its a deeper blue)



Tannasgach said:


> We have matrixmon - twice. It gives the pool a really cool effect and it's perfectly safe. Washes totally out of the pool in a couple of days; does havoc on your pool filter though. I don't think it damages it in any way but it will stain the filter, I just remember my husband complaining (big time) because I think he had to keep cleaning the filter out. So as long as you're not the one cleaning the filter I'd say go for it.
> 
> You won't need three bottles though, one bottle's fine. Hubby's at work right now but I'll find out how many gallons our pool is - depending on your pool's size you may need two bottles. We get ours at Pinch-a-Penny but any pool supply store should carry it. I think it's around $10 a bottle but it may have gone up.


----------



## Santos A. Arnold (May 15, 2014)

Well I was also looking for some ideas about Halloween and I think swimming pool is also a good thing which I can make haunted. But where can I get these Pool supplies ? I am curious that any side effect for skin of eyes from this product?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Heres one place. http://www.amazon.com/PARTY-POOL-COLOR-DYE-EMERALD/dp/B000NTEU2W

They usually have at pool supply places. Make sure you do it several hours before, not the day before like I did. It all disappeared. The red is the best one. The next day I had to add green because everyone was out of red - and it didnt have the best wow factor like the red.


----------



## Santos A. Arnold (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for reply.. I will try that


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

"So as long as you're not the one cleaning the filter I'd say go for it" lol


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess I'm missing the logic in doing this.  Water is clear, and only appears blue if the pool or liner it is in is blue. I think it would be great to use this dye, and put up with the side effects, if I needed the effect during daytime, but I would think it's more important for the effect to work at night, and to make it work at night you need lights, so why not just apply a red cover over the pool light and add some red underwater lights to get the same effect minus the side effects?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's pretty cool! Get some of those inflatable body forms, put clothes on them and throw them in the pool as "floaters". LOL

I'd love to dye my pool red, but I think the Homeowners Association might get a bit upset since it's the neighborhood pool.


----------

